# 2009 Speedsolving.com Statistics



## pjk (Dec 31, 2009)

Just a few stats from 2009:

Roughly 600 Members Login Each Day.
Site Traffic more than doubled than from a year ago.
There were nearly 9,000,000 Page Views this year.
There was an average of 10 minutes, 47 seconds spent on the site during each visit.
Over 300,000 different people visited Speedsolving.com this year, from 183 countries/territories.
50% of people used Firefox, 22% used IE, 12% used Chrome, 11% used Safari.


----------



## Toad (Dec 31, 2009)

pjk said:


> Just a few stats from 2009:
> 
> Roughly 600 Members Login Each Day.
> Site Traffic more than doubled than from a year ago.
> ...



11% FTW


----------



## (R) (Dec 31, 2009)

Safari is confusing!!!
12% FTW


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 31, 2009)

12% ftw!
Everybody should use Chrome >_>.


----------



## Toad (Dec 31, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 12% ftw!
> Everybody should use *A MAC* >_>.



Fixed.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 31, 2009)

Firefox for the win (I absolutely hate memes and poorly thought out acronyms).
EDIT: Wait, PLEASE don't make this about OS's. This is about speedsolving.com statistics.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 31, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > 12% ftw!
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## Toad (Dec 31, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



Because you said that I've finally decided to DL Chrome for mac and see if it's any good...


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 31, 2009)

pjk said:


> 22% used IE,



NO

On topic, it's really cool that this website's getting that much traffic. Congrats!


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 31, 2009)

Interesting results.. I personally have used a mix of all 4 once.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 31, 2009)

IE...


----------



## tlm1992 (Dec 31, 2009)

how about Opera? anyone else than me using it?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 31, 2009)

Interesting, 11%!!!

I was expecting this thread to be along the lines of:
The person who frequented the forums the most was
The person who posted the most was
etc.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 31, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Interesting, 11%!!!
> 
> I was expecting this thread to be along the lines of:
> The person who frequented the forums the most was
> ...



I thought so as well.... but I guess thats what the awards are for. still very intersting

oh and Chrome ftw. although when I'm stuck at work (like right now) i have to use IE


----------



## Edmund (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks like 2009 has been a good year for the forums. Thank you Patrick, Dan, and the rest of the moderators for helping this site be the best it can be and for a great year on the forums.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 31, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Interesting, 11%!!!
> 
> I was expecting this thread to be along the lines of:
> The person who frequented the forums the most was
> ...



So pjk, can you tell us who was on the forums the most?


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 31, 2009)

A little off topic but this is no discussion thread anyway:

Is there no other way than to look at where the tabs are to see the title of the page in Mac Chrome? That thing can only display 20-30 characters.


----------



## PeterNewton (Dec 31, 2009)

You guys must make a fortune off ads, with this many hits.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Pat - do you have stats on logged-in-users vs. guest-visit-only sessions?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 31, 2009)

Chrome ftw 

Very impressive statistics! I wonder what 2010 will hold as cubing gets even bigger.


----------



## Carson (Dec 31, 2009)

PeterNewton said:


> You guys must make a fortune off ads, with this many hits.



I imagine the ads are pay/click, so I doubt that the site receives much revenue from them. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

I'm a Chrome user at home, IE user at work (although it runs the chrome plugin) and I visit pretty often from my phone which is running Opera 10 Mobile Beta.

Happy MMX speedsolving.com!!!


----------



## Quaddro (Dec 31, 2009)

I use Opera. I also have chrome but I don't use it much.


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2009)

Dene% used opera. Oh and maybe Mr. Pochmann too. So Dene%+Pochmann%.


----------



## Logan (Dec 31, 2009)

Carson said:


> PeterNewton said:
> 
> 
> > You guys must make a fortune off ads, with this many hits.
> ...




You get more for clicks ($1 for ~10 clicks) but you get like $1 for a few thousand hits. I'm not sure on the numbers, i just know from the (cough14dollarscoughlol) from my site in a year.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 31, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...


Fixed?


----------



## blade740 (Dec 31, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...


Obligatory fix.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 31, 2009)

blade740 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...


Rebel fix.


----------



## Edward (Dec 31, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...


World-record fix


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 31, 2009)

Edward said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > blade740 said:
> ...



Generality fix.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 31, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > 12% ftw!
> ...



CHOP CHOP CHOP CHOP!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 31, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



Thanks fix.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 31, 2009)

Back on topic fix. ¬_¬

Those stats are pretty amazing to be honest. Maybe we can push speed-cubing back into the mainstream.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > nitrocan said:
> ...


Thanks pjk! fix.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 1, 2010)

qqwref said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


Or you could use Petrus fix.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 1, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


2010fix


----------



## Weston (Jan 1, 2010)

How many people became premium members this year?


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...


Quote tree fix.


----------



## Logan (Jan 1, 2010)

Weston said:


> How many people became premium members this year?



That depends if PJK changes mine before midnight. I donated to the charity a few hours ago.


----------



## LNZ (Jan 1, 2010)

Some really interesting stats for 2009 and I missed half the year.

And I use Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft IE7.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 1, 2010)

Dene said:


> Dene% used opera. Oh and maybe Mr. Pochmann too. So Dene%+Pochmann%.


Yes, Opera!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 1, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



Fix fix.


----------



## Toad (Jan 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



I'm glad I started all this...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 1, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...


just a suggestion fix


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



"Mine was the first post, what are you talking about?" fix.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 1, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 1, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Don't get your panties in a ball fix.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm 50% and 11%


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



WELL MEH FIX.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 1, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 1, 2010)

ok... no more quote tree. Or ban.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Don't get your panties in a ball fix.


 
This one did make me grin. Its been a while since I heard this expression.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 1, 2010)

lol we should make a quote tree thread >=D

on topic: speedsolvingcom FTW


----------



## Edmund (Jan 1, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> lol we should make a quote tree thread >=D
> 
> on topic: speedsolvingcom FTW



I don't know but a suggestion: Try to start it up in the Sandbox.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 1, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get your panties in a ball fix.
> ...


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 1, 2010)

Edmund said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > lol we should make a quote tree thread >=D
> ...



Come on guys, lets go to the sandbox, this thread sucks lol.


----------

